# طلب مساعدة عن كيفية صنع مروحة منزلية لتوليد ..



## ahmad mohmmad (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

ارجوا من الاخوة مساعدتي من لديهم خبرة بكيفية صنع الريش المروحة الخاصة بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية للعمل المنزلي ومبدأ عملها ولكم جزيل الشكر والدعاء..


----------



## raed2000 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم ابو حذيفه انا مهتم كثيرا بهذا الموضوع واحاول ان اصنع مروحه كامله لتوليد الكهرباء ، وقريبا ازودكم بالصور انشاء الله .
اما بالنسبه لريش المروحه فقد وجدت ان افضل طريقه ( بعد عدة تجارب ) هي ما هو موضح في الفيديو التالي الماخوذ من موقع اليوتيوب الذي يوجد به الكثير من تساؤلاتنا عن هذا المشروع . 
ارجو ان يكون مفيد لك ولاخوتنا الأعزاء المهتمين .
والرابط هو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mwW1phX_7M
مع جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## zeid25 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

قد يكون من الأسهل الذهاب الى اماكن بيع قطع التبديل المستعملة للسيارات والشاحنات والآلات الزراعية
وشراء مروحة مناسبة 

قد لا تكون هذه الطريقة هي الأفضل ولكنها الأسهل


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن استخدام دينامو سيارة مستعمل على ان تقوم بخلع الوشيعه = الملف الكهربي للاكس الداخلى وتركيب عدد 2 مغانط من سماعات استريو قديمة وهى على شكل حلقة مفرغه من الداخل 

حتى لا تستهلك الكثير من الكهرباء اثناء عمل المولد 


ثم استخدم زعانف مروحه السقف المعدنية لتثبيتها على الدينامو 

وتلك من ارخص الطرق


----------



## walid najjar (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جازاكم الله كل خير وامدكم من علمه


----------



## mideleast (30 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لانني انا يضا ابحث من مدة عن طريقة لصنع الريش


----------



## ايهابووو (30 يوليو 2012)

هناك عدة تلميحات اريد افادتك بها 

حسب ما فهمت منك انك تريد توليد الكهرباء باستخدام طاقة الرياح هناك بعض الامور الهامة 

من اهم الامور ان يتم قدر الامكان قدر لامكان التقليل من عامل الاحتكاك باستخدام رولمان من نوعية جيدة ليثبت عليه المحور ويكون مشحما تشحيما جيدا 

- لن تكون هزه الطريقة مجدية اقتصاديا وزات فائدة الا لو كانت سرعة الرياح عندكم واستمراريتها جيدة 

- هنالك عالم عراقي اخترع طريقة لتوليد الكهرباء من الرياح نفس الطريقة التقليدية ولكن استخدم في صناعة ريش المروحة مواد بلاستيكية قوية قوتها مقبولة ولكنها خفيفة الوزن جدا وايضا قوة الاحتكاك في مولده قليلة 

بحيث انها المروحة تتحرك عند اقل اقل رياح موجودة و حتى تتحرك لو نفخت عليها لدرجة انها تقريبا لا تتوقف عن الحركة طيلة النهار

- انه من عيوب التوليد بطاقة الرياح هي انها لا تعطينا مقدارا ثابتا من التيار فشدة التيار وكمية الطاقة المنتجة تتراوح صعودا ونزولا تبعا لشدة الرياح 

- سارفق لك ملف مفيد يعلمك كيفية صناعة المولد 

مشاهدة المرفق ط·ط§ظ‚ط© ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط­.pdf


----------



## fighter_eng (7 أغسطس 2012)

ahmad mohmmad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> 
> ارجوا من الاخوة مساعدتي من لديهم خبرة بكيفية صنع الريش المروحة الخاصة بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية للعمل المنزلي ومبدأ عملها ولكم جزيل الشكر والدعاء..



الريش تستطيع صناعتها من مواسير البلاستيك بكل سهولة ولا صعوبة ابدا فيها
أنا جربت و نجحت معي
و هذه تجربتي الشخصية و قمت بتطويرها اكثر لتصبح اكثر سرعة و مستثبلا سأزودك بما تريد و ما استطيع
المحور الذي تدور علي الرومحة بالكامل يمين و يسار ممكن ان تستعين بمفصل أمامي لدراجة هوائية أو ممكن عمل محور باستخدام هذه البيل

ان كانت لديك مخرطة لتعديل المواسير الحديدية لتركب فيها تماما و ايجاد عمود يدخل فيها.
المحور الافقي الذي ستكون المروحة مشبوكة به هو كالتالي
لواغر عدد 2 

و عمود محوري يركب داخلهما 
بشرط ان تكون قد عملت له تسنين للمنطقة التي ستركب عليها المروحة و فرز في العمود ليرب عليه مبسطة حديد دائرية
تثبت مبسطت الحديد بالعمود المحوري بواسطة سمولة خاصة بالتسنين الذي قمت بعمله
و طبعا تكون قد ثقبت المبسطة حسب عدد الشفرات الذي تريد
تقوم بتثبيت الشفرات باستخدام البراغي في المبسطة 
و بعد الانتهاء من هذا الجزء
تقوم بتركيب بكرة كبيرة على اخر العموج في الطرف الاخر و تشبك بينه و بين الدينامو بقشاط.
و هكذا تصبح لديك طاحونة هواء.
سأقوم باضافة الروابط حال سمح الحال


----------



## fighter_eng (7 أغسطس 2012)

fagrelsabah قال:


> يمكن استخدام دينامو سيارة مستعمل على ان تقوم بخلع الوشيعه = الملف الكهربي للاكس الداخلى وتركيب عدد 2 مغانط من سماعات استريو قديمة وهى على شكل حلقة مفرغه من الداخل
> 
> حتى لا تستهلك الكثير من الكهرباء اثناء عمل المولد
> 
> ...



هل تقصد انه يمكن ازالة الملف النحاسي حول المكوك المحوري بسماعات استيريو و يولد نفس القدر من الفولت و الامبير؟


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

هناك كثير من التحارب على اليوتوب


----------



## fighter_eng (11 أغسطس 2012)

ahmad-11 قال:


> هناك كثير من التحارب على اليوتوب



يا ريت تضعها 
لانا جميعا بحاجة لكل مساعدة في هذا المجال.


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## hunter dragon (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا نفسى اعمل مكبر صوت انا عملت قبل كده بس صوته مش عالى ولما اعلى الصوت على الاخر الصوت بيطلع مشوش فارجو منكم دائرة مكبر صوت وتكون واضحه ولكم جزيل الشكر *​


----------



## عماد عراق (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## cute1t (27 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم أتمنى أن تجد مبتغاك في الملف المرفق


----------

